# Dealing With Nutsedge After Seeding



## Green_man89 (8 mo ago)

Hey everyone,

I live in Southern Ontario and have a lawn composed of perennial ryegrass, fine fescue (and a mix of fescues), and Kentucky bluegrass. I recently seeded (10 days ago) and I see seedlings poking through, but I'm also developing a nutsedge issue.

I know I can't really use any kinds of selective herbicides until about 4 weeks after seeding. Is there anything at all I can do, or am I SOL?

I'm new to the forum. I'm a longtime lawn enthusiast, but have only recently started learning the science behind lawns. I really appreciate everyone's input, as this is a real thorn in my side.

Thanks very much


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Pull by hand.


----------



## The Grand Nagus (8 mo ago)

Ahoy! Tenacity did the trick for me you can find it on amazon or Mesotrione. You can find it insted of the name brand tenacity. Be careful on new turf though, yes its safe for grassrs you listed but it will still put some stress on the little grass blades and yellowing may occur. It can also sometimes stress it to the point it may damage the actual plant. Especially if the lawn is dryer. All in all the safest way is to hand pull for now until your lawn matures some.


----------

